# Soap



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You need to stay clean to stay healthy. How long before you have to start marking lye soap?
Stocking up on dish soaps Like dawn can by you time. If SHTF in winter you sure don't want to be out making soap.
Dish soap in very concentrated so it goes a long way. It can be used to clean dishes ,eating areas even you body and as shampoo 
The storage rack has a slot for it here


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

I was glad to see this thread come up. I have a different view because we're planning for long term self sustainability so making soap is going to be a big deal and stocking up won't be. 

For the average prepper I'd say stock up a few months, maybe 3, and after that start making your own for every day use. That way you don't have to worry about it.

Same principle I apply to most things. If you don't rely on others now, you won't have to worry about what to do when you can't.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Also, believe it or not, sand works in a pinch. So will crushed stones (though they aren't super comfy). The idea is to scrub off old dead skin and with it much of the bacteria that resides there.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> Also, believe it or not, sand works in a pinch. So will crushed stones (though they aren't super comfy). The idea is to scrub off old dead skin and with it much of the bacteria that resides there.


 The Greek used oil and a stick.
We will make lye soap but what I am making sure of is the first winter we can ease into task rather than all at once.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Making soap is one those things I've never tried. I know what's packed in my BOB and I have in the house, but long term it's one of those aspect where a collective of individuals and strengths will have to come into play for long term survival. People will have to join together in making, sharing or trading when society falls or it's going to be a tough haul.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Making soap is one those things I've never tried. I know what's packed in my BOB and I have in the house, but long term it's one of those aspect where a collective of individuals and strengths will have to come into play for long term survival. People will have to join together in making, sharing or trading when society falls or it's going to be a tough haul.


You've heard about our ecovillage/prepper community right?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuzzee said:


> Making soap is one those things I've never tried. I know what's packed in my BOB and I have in the house, but long term it's one of those aspect where a collective of individuals and strengths will have to come into play for long term survival. People will have to join together in making, sharing or trading when society falls or it's going to be a tough haul.


 It will take time for things to settle before and group cooperation would be wise. Another reason why we have 25-30 involved in our group. and age spread is needed the young can work more . You need the range of skills.
We have a blacksmith also he will begin teaching his craft right off the bat. Things like making soap covered we have a few that lived that life. making charcoal another need skill.
I would hope a year or two some over all control would return. But not counting on it. 
Our country is 99% dependent on produced food sources if you gave them a 50lb bag of corn they would not know what to do with. They probably sell it and buy an I phone.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> You've heard about our ecovillage/prepper community right?


I've heard you mention it before. I don't know more than that though. Seeing the NC and OH in your location I just figured it was up north with me being down south. I've got people counting on me already when shtf so my situation is kinda set.

I'll just have to use sand, whatever dish soap is around, or go straight water bathing in the creek and go stinky if it turns out that way.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I have ingredients purchased to make lye soap, laundry det., and fabric softener. But I also have several bars of soap, laundry det. And dish soap stored. Buy Ivory bar soap it is cheap and will float if you need to use the creek or pond. The older the bar of soap is it gets harder and will last a lot longer.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I guess I would like to add to this, I have not bought bar soap in like 14 years. with Coupons I have like a years worth of body wash on hand and paid like 10 bucks. would you keep bar soap also?


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Well... I live in what's considered a high desert. As such, we have TONS of yucca plants... Which is the desert equivalent of soaproot (a type of plant). So... I'm covered on naturally occurring soap.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Well... I live in what's considered a high desert. As such, we have TONS of yucca plants... Which is the desert equivalent of soaproot (a type of plant). So... I'm covered on naturally occurring soap.


You lucky SOB. Yucca has so many cool uses.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> I guess I would like to add to this, I have not bought bar soap in like 14 years. with Coupons I have like a years worth of body wash on hand and paid like 10 bucks. would you keep bar soap also?


Are you one of those coupon freaks? I'd love to learn about that.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Can anybody post some soap recipes? Different kinds with different uses? If one of you smarties knows enough, we could all start looking for the supplies around us just in case.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> Can anybody post some soap recipes? Different kinds with different uses? If one of you smarties knows enough, we could all start looking for the supplies around us just in case.


Google soap making. I found a recipe there that I need to start making soon. There are 2 types I have seen so far, clothes and hand soap. That was as far as I took it.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

This will probably sound gross, but I actually stopped using soap/shampoo/deodorant years ago. LOL. I try to use more natural alternatives like vinegar, milk of magnesia, baking soda, coconut milk/oil, etc. I've had only positive results doing it and I know I don't smell bad  As a prepper, I really like the idea of stockpiling products that have multiple uses which all those products do. 

My motivation for not using the commercial soap products is that I have extremely sensitive skin that breaks out with even the most sensitive of soaps. Also, there are so many NASTY chemicals in that stuff, especially the cheap stuff you get on coupons. There are definitely links between deodorant usage and breast cancer. 

I do, however, use laundry soap. I love the homemade laundry soap recipes out there and would recommend stockpiling ingredients for those. One batch lasts us 6 months.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, I've googled recipes but I was interested in hearing about what's worked for folks here.


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> Well... I live in what's considered a high desert. As such, we have TONS of yucca plants... Which is the desert equivalent of soaproot (a type of plant). So... I'm covered on naturally occurring soap.


We have yucca everywhere as well.Just break open and add moisture...whallah!


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

That... and you can eat the roots... use the seeds for flour... pull threads out of the leaves and make cordage... use the spines on the ends for needles, awls, nails (that are semi-useful when hardened by heat), blowgun darts, pull up an entire plant and whack a bad guy with it, etc.


----------



## RaigenB (Nov 30, 2012)

For those who may not know how to make soap, Pinterest has a lot of "How-To's". They even have some on how to make deodorant. My Pinterest, RaigenB, has them in my "Homesteading" or "Prepping/Surviving" board.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

RaigenB said:


> For those who may not know how to make soap, Pinterest has a lot of "How-To's". They even have some on how to make deodorant. My Pinterest, RaigenB, has them in my "Homesteading" or "Prepping/Surviving" board.


Okay youngster, what's a pintrest?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> Okay youngster, what's a pintrest?


Not young but online board follow the link 
Pinterest / Home


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> Are you one of those coupon freaks? I'd love to learn about that.


Yes and no, it's honestly not that hard. I just buy the Sunday paper and match coupons to sales. There are some things I will just never pay for again, things like Razors, deodorant, body wash and things like that. if you watch the adds and save your coupons you can get most all of that kind of stuff free. on average we save 10 to 20% a month just on the normal foods we buy. totally worth the hour a week I spend on it.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> Yes and no, it's honestly not that hard. I just buy the Sunday paper and match coupons to sales. There are some things I will just never pay for again, things like Razors, deodorant, body wash and things like that. if you watch the adds and save your coupons you can get most all of that kind of stuff free. on average we save 10 to 20% a month just on the normal foods we buy. totally worth the hour a week I spend on it.


Where's the best place to learn about it?


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> Where's the best place to learn about it?


Printable coupon deals and extreme couponing tips by The Krazy Coupon Lady

By far the most in depth and they list alot of the really good deals. they also have a Facebook page and are consistently updating the deals on there.

They cover more than just coupons to, they post alot of who has got stuff on clearance and good web deals also.


----------



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> Printable coupon deals and extreme couponing tips by The Krazy Coupon Lady
> 
> By far the most in depth and they list alot of the really good deals. they also have a Facebook page and are consistently updating the deals on there.
> 
> They cover more than just coupons to, they post alot of who has got stuff on clearance and good web deals also.


THAT, sir, is a lot of information. lol. Thanks man.


----------



## dudeinmo (Dec 4, 2012)

MountainMan said:


> Can anybody post some soap recipes? Different kinds with different uses? If one of you smarties knows enough, we could all start looking for the supplies around us just in case.


I know this is an old thread but think it's good for a prepper / survival board to keep alive.

Supplies for natural soaps are provided by nature ... nothing to shop for. If your in a SHTF situation, you will be hunting, but don't throw away that fat off those animals - thats your fat ( after you render it down ) to put with your lye to make your soap. Where do you find lye, well, that wood fire you just burned to make your food or keep warm - if you run the same water through it a few times it produces something called wood ash lye ... so cook up your to natural products - let it set after its done ( several weeks ) then your ready to go. Now there are a few steps to make it right - so google "wood ash lye soap" and learn this very easy method to survive in a less stinky world, lol.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Here is the recipe that my wife's friends are using and what I am about to try.

Homemade Laundry Soap {picture tutorial} | Fabulessly Frugal: A Coupon Blog sharing Amazon Deals, Printable Coupons, DIY, How to Extreme Coupon, and Make Ahead Meals


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Love the post..Great Information..Thank you for the posting!!


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Just a point that I am sure that most of you are aware of, don't wait until the SHTF actually happens. Practice now! This will not only hone your skills, you will be much quicker in performing the tasks, and you will know what supplies you will actually need.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> Just a point that I am sure that most of you are aware of, don't wait until the SHTF actually happens. Practice now! This will not only hone your skills, you will be much quicker in performing the tasks, and you will know what supplies you will actually need.


And think what a great barter item soap will be.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

We have so many small soap bars from Inor's travels, we can smell sweet for years. Same with shampoo and lotions. I have ingredients for making laundry soap. Lehman's is sometimes expensive, but I think a lot of the soap making supplies are on sale.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

making Lye soap is pretty simple but does take a while for cooking and set up.. just 3 basic ingredients. your fat (tallow or lard) lye, and water.. I substitute goats milk for the water when making bar soap for personal use since it has so much fat in it and will add a moisturizer to your soap. 
once the basic soap is set up it needs to age until supper hard and then it can be grated and used for laundry. 

I would research before trying and be careful about what you are doing. lye can be dangerous.


----------

